# Minilab Chems for manual c41 processing



## mannyssph (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi. I'm a newbie to film developing. Just wanted to ask if anyone has experience using Fuji minilab chemistry (particularly CN16Q) in manual C41 tank processing? Is it okay? What is the difference from using Fuji Express Hunt chems? Would appreciate any advice or recommendations any of you may have with this.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 26, 2021)

Welcome to the site.

The CN-16Q range of film chemistry is designed for the processing of all negative films compatible with Fuji Minilab configured for the CN16Q process machines. This high replenishment rate chemistry is not designed for manual tanks/reels.  

Fuji Express Hunt developed for low-volume film processing  can be used for tank processing of sheet films or spiral reels in reel tanks.


----------

